# MLB Extra Innings Half season offer?



## churdie (May 4, 2003)

Anybody know how much the half season of MLB extra innings is? and when it will start? can not afford the full season but maybe the half season


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

Although the date hasn't been published, one can make an assumption based on information on D*'s MLB site:


> *Regular Season Offer*: Catch all the MLB® action and add MLB EXTRA INNINGS® to your base package and get the regular season for just 4 payments of $49.75 each (1 payment of $199 also available). Hurry, offer ends July 13!


Since the full-season offer expires on July 13, that would suggest that the next offer, most likely the half-season offer, would start around that time.

Price is anyone's guess, but in the past it has been $20-$30 less than the regular season package.


----------



## highheater (Aug 30, 2006)

churdie said:


> Anybody know how much the half season of MLB extra innings is? and when it will start? can not afford the full season but maybe the half season


If you're looking to save money by buying half a season ... look elswhere... The pricing on partial year packages are NEVER what you might expect it to be and are significantly overpriced relative to the number of games received. In this case the early bird discount may be equivalent to the half year discount.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

Usually agree with highheater but with the amount of HD games this year and the amount of games in general, I think it is worth it IF your favorite team is out of your market or if you are a BIG FAN in general

This has been the best season bar none TV coverage wise


----------



## gizzly (May 25, 2008)

highheater said:


> If you're looking to save money by buying half a season ... look elswhere... The pricing on partial year packages are NEVER what you might expect it to be and are significantly overpriced relative to the number of games received. In this case the early bird discount may be equivalent to the half year discount.


I agree. Half season is cheaper but I don't think you should count on 50% off for 50% of the games. If you love baseball, MLB Extra Innings is worth the full price.


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

highheater said:


> If you're looking to save money by buying half a season ... look elswhere... The pricing on partial year packages are NEVER what you might expect it to be and are significantly overpriced relative to the number of games received. In this case the early bird discount may be equivalent to the half year discount.


I disagree completely.

I bought the half season on July 27th last year, paid $129 and they threw in SuperFan FOR FREE.

Well worth it in my opinion.


----------

